# 4 days and a couple hours



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The canine traps were talking to me today  Gonna hit them as soon as I can, they aren't worth big bucks anyway and I have some landowners anxiously awaiting. The beans are coming off well and I'll be setting Friday after midnight, then keep moving around as the ground gets cleared. Hoped to have a couple deer in the freezer by now, need to get working on that too but the projects are completed.

May even have a Bobcat Quest in the works for December :chillin:

Fall and winter in Michigan, nothing better


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Good luck Freepop! 

I don't target K9, primarily **** and rats. My target date to put some steel out is Nov. 5 for *****(dry land). The anticipation is building! Good luck all, and happy trapping!


----------



## chessielover (Oct 31, 2010)

Wish I only had 4 days to go!

Except for pulling the rat sets tomorrow due to the ice and snow, I will not be able to trap until everything else opens on the 10th of Nov.

Good luck and be safe

Brad


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Good Luck FP... I was planing on setting out a line this weekend also But tomorrow i need to make a run down state for a family funeral so the traps will have to wait for a few days..


----------



## Lovells (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep!! The Drumbeat is steadily getting louder and faster


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

WAAHOOOO, its coming. I was just in the shed going through the rest of the steel, the last shipment just came in yesterday from F&T with a big shinny doz. of them 5X5 Bridgers for **** knecklaces, another bottle of Dobbins Backbreaker (I always wipe a little under my nose before work) a few bottles of Junes K9 lure for extras. Im all set except for boiling and waxing. If the wife only knew what I spend on urine and scent:yikes:

Last week I was sitting in my stand and watched 2 greys feed for close to an hour on cherries that were droping, thats 5 fox I seen last week, 4 greys and a big ol red.
Good luck to everyone and stay safe.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just took a 30 mile ride around the area. The farmers are gobbling up the beans as fast as they can, to get them off before the rain at the end of the week.
Stopped a couple places and picked up a butt load of more property, then I stopped at the elevator and got some more


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Gonna be a banner year for ya' Freepop. I am not sure when I am going to start, I will try and wait for the **** opener, but probably won't make it that long and I will have out some canine sets. Western Style!


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I got the fever bad!! I have the biggest line I've ever put out all laid out. 54 miles with very little back tracking. I'll be lucky to get all my traps in the ground on Saturday. I'm expecting a whole lot of k9's stretched in the first week


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I just placed a large order with F&T today, will ship tomorrow. But I forgot to put a few K9 traps on there :sad:. I will be placeing another few orders and am going to have to sneek a few K9 traps in. I am set up mostly for ****, rat, mink and a little bit of beaver. I hope I can put up some fur this year. I am realy getting pumped up.


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Now that I am only a few days away from setting traps this year, I realize how much stuff I need to do!  Going to trap near Luther for the dryland ****/K9 opener, going to be there with the family, so not gonna try anything fancy, prob just a few DP's near the family cabin and maybe a K9 set or two. Just get the kinks worked out before I start heavy on the **** near home starting November 1st...and I can't wait any longer Make sure to post those season opening pics!

Derek


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

I cant sleep know and you remind me that it almost season. Man 

just kidding good luck to all and stay safe. 

Jon :evil:


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a new phone this year. It's one of them smart phones that make you feel like a dumb guy. I need to figure out how to post pics on here from my phone.


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

I had to skip last year so I am pumped for this year. I thought it was gonna be a disaster, the military had not confirmed the shipment of my household goods, so I figured I would be out on setting for the opener but just got off the phone and they will be delivering it Friday So as it comes off the truck the traps, stretchers, pack basket, etc will all get set aside and since the military movers are responsible for unpacking where my wife tells them to, I will have my boiler going. Get em dyed, waxed and ready to go. I can't wait to put up some good fur!


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

USMCSniper said:


> I had to skip last year so I am pumped for this year. I thought it was gonna be a disaster, the military had not confirmed the shipment of my household goods, so I figured I would be out on setting for the opener but just got off the phone and they will be delivering it Friday So as it comes off the truck the traps, stretchers, pack basket, etc will all get set aside and since the military movers are responsible for unpacking where my wife tells them to, I will have my boiler going. Get em dyed, waxed and ready to go. I can't wait to put up some good fur!


better late than never... or last minute


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Well, I'll jinx myself and say that I'd like the break the 20 mark on coyotes but anything over my 13 will be good enough. I also hope to get enough other critters to pay for my gas 

Scouted a new property today and it'll be a new experience for me. Mowed trails and tall grass, I'm used to open fields.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Lunch time, got 15 sets out. Gonna head out and get some more in.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Were all I could manage to get in the ground today. Spent the morning at the cider mill with the little lady and the littler lady  

I did manage to get this flat set put in:










and this Dirthole set:


----------

